# Φράση



## Nahuel O Tavros

Δράστες διαβάζω κάτι που δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι είναι διάλεκτος. Λέει, 

"Ε ιστέ άντρωπο τα ντιείς, λέει ο Ταρνανάς χωρίς να σηκώσει το κεφάλι του."

Είναι στη Λωξάντρα που διαβάζω. Αλλά δεν βλέπω καθαρά.

Ευχαριστώ,

Ναουέλ


----------



## Perseas

Με επιφύλαξη: "Ε να, άνθρωπο θα δεις".

Τι εννοείς με το "Δράστες" Ναουέλ;  Αν είναι προσφώνηση, δεν ταιριάζει καθόλου. Είναι λάθος.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> "Ε να, άνθρωπο θα δεις


Ti dialektos einai ''antropo ta ntieis'' anti gia to ''anthropo tha dheis'', parakalo; mipos einai mono esphalmeni prophora;
Kai poia einai i proelefsi tis lexeos ''isté'';
Efcharisto ek ton proteron.


----------



## Perseas

Καλησπέρα bearded!
Δεν ήξερα ότι γνωρίζεις τόσο καλά Ελληνικά. 

Το μόνο που βρήκα σε ένα διαδικτυακό λεξικό είναι ότι "ιστέ" στα Ποντιακά σημαίνει "να, ιδού". Δε γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάτι διαλεκτικό στις υπόλοιπες λέξεις, ίσως να έχεις δίκιο και να πρόκειται για εσφαλμένη προφορά. Στην εικασία που έκανα ("Ε να, άνθρωπο θα δεις") με οδήγησαν μάλλον τα συμφραζόμενα:
_- Μπρε Ταρνανά, πολύ παίζει σήμερα το μάτι μου το δεξί.
- *Ε ιστέ άντρωπο τα ντιείς*, λέει ο Ταρνανάς χωρίς να σηκώσει το κεφάλι του.
- Γιατί; Γαϊδάρους βλέπω κάθε μέρα και σήμερα *θα διω άνθρωπο*;_


----------



## bearded

S'efcharisto kai pali, Persea, gia tin apantisi kai to koplimento sou.
Na perasis mia poly efcharisti vradia!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ, φίλοι. Θα προχωρήσω με το διάβασμα του βιβλίου. Είναι καλή άσκηση το διάβασμα αλλά μερικές φορές αυτό το βιβλίο είναι για άτομα που ζουν στην Πόλη γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές εκφράσεις και λέξεις ή ιδιωματισμοί με σχέση με την Πόλη... Είναι κάτι δύσκολο να καταλάβω γιατί δεν έχω τόσο καλό επίπεδο ακόμη στην ελληνική.
Περσέα, πάντα παρών!
Βεαρδεδ, ευχαριστώ για την ερώτησή σου. Είσαι της βοήθειας...


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Το δράστες δεν είναι καλά. Δεν ξέρω τι ήθελα να πω πραγματικά. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το θυμηθώ τώρα.


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Ευχαριστώ, φίλοι. Θα προχωρήσω με το διάβασμα του βιβλίου. Είναι καλή άσκηση το διάβασμα αλλά μερικές φορές αυτό το βιβλίο είναι για άτομα που ζουν στην Πόλη γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές εκφράσεις και λέξεις ή ιδιωματισμοί με σχέση με την Πόλη... Είναι κάτι δύσκολο να καταλάβω γιατί δεν έχω τόσο καλό επίπεδο ακόμη στην ελληνική.



Το βιβλίο περιέχει πολλά γλωσσικά ιδιώματα που χρησιμοποιούσαν οι Έλληνες της Πόλης. Τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά είναι άγνωστα στους σύγχρονους Έλληνες και ως εκ τούτου θα είχαμε ακόμη κι εμείς δυσκολία να καταλάβουμε τη σημασία τους.


----------



## Αγγελος

Νομίζω ότι κοροϊδεύει τα ελληνικά των Αρμένηδων.  Υπήρχαν πολλά τέτοια αστεία παλιότερα. Το "ιστε" το χρησιμοποιούσε κοροϊδευτικά και ο Ψαθάς, που ήταν βέβαια από την Τραπεζούντα.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Και η Τραπεζούντα τι ήταν?


----------



## Αγγελος

Πόλη της σημερινής Τουρκίας, στον Πόντο, με πολύ ελληνικό και αρμένικο πληθυσμό μέχρι το 1914. ( O Δημήτρης Ψαθάς γεννήθηκε εκεί το 1907.)
Trebisonda - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Άγγγελε! Τώρα βλέπω τη διαφορά της πόλης με την Τουρκία.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Πώς μπορώ να βρω τα έργα του Ψαθά να τα διαβάσω; Τι μπορώ να γοογλαρω;


----------



## Αγγελος

Ενα αρκετά γνωστό βιβλίο του Ψαθά, "Η Θέμις έχει κέφια", http://dim-agnant.kar.sch.gr/autosc...iki_logotexnia/theatro/H_8emis_exei_kefia.pdf
Αλλο ένα, με αναμνήσεις απ΄την πατρίδα του, "Γη του Πόντου", Κρώμνη Πόντου: Γη του Πόντου, του Δημήτρη Ψαθά. Ολόκληρο το βιβλίο σε μορφή pdf.
Ενα για τα φοβερά χρόνια της ναζιστικής κατοχής, "Χειμώνας του 1941", Anemi - Digital Library of Modern Greek Studies - Χειμώνας του 41 :  σκίτστα[sic] της κατοχής /  Δ. Ψαθά.
Και άλλα θα βρεις κοιτάζοντας στο Google Δημήτρης Ψαθάς pdf.
Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι υπαρχουν και αυτά, γιατί τα δικαιώματα των βιβλίων του δεν είναι ελέυθερα (πέθανε το 1979).


----------

